# Table Saw Coating



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Did a couple different searches and came up with nothing. 

I am looking for something to wipe/spray on the surface of my new TS to aid in the sliding of wood and add protection from rust. 

Right now I use Pledge, it worked on my old saw, but it doesn't last very long, under heavy use, I would add it often. 

What do you guys use to protect your TS top?

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wood Mag tested several remedies and methods, and found Boeshield's T-9 to be the most effective at rust prevention, in what appeared to be a semi-scientific experiment. 

I like to apply a light coat of T-9 and buff it dry, then add a couple of coats of non-silicone paste wax. I'd be afraid Pledge could mess with your finishes, like silicone can.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I was a big fan of Top-Kote when I first got my cast top table saw. It makes the top very slick and everything glides across it very nice. Then I discovered, if you dont apply this stuff every other day or more it starts to rust. I was getting rusty fingerprints on my top even a day after applying and I would apply at least 2 coats when I did it. Now I just use paste wax and I dont have a problem with rusting and the wood still glides pretty good. The only problem I have with the wax is that it leaves swirl marks all over the top. I'm sure they would come out with a buffer but I dont have one.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Wood Mag tested several remedies and methods, and found Boeshield's T-9 to be the most effective at rust prevention, in what appeared to be a semi-scientific experiment.
> 
> I like to apply a light coat of T-9 and buff it dry, then add a couple of coats of non-silicone paste wax. I'd be afraid Pledge could mess with your finishes, like silicone can.


I have only noticed pledge on the wood when I put too much on, I usually just do a must then spread it around with a paper towel

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Flyindiver (Jan 30, 2012)

*Johnsons past wax*

I have found that Johnson's past wax does everything that I need. You can always use wax paper for a quick fix, but every few days a good application and shine with johnsons makes everything work well.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't speak for rust since my top is aluminum, but I use Johnson's and it works as intended. Apply, let sit for a few minutes, and buff thoroughly.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Johnsons wax?

Is that a spray, or do you actually have to rub it on?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Minwax paste wax


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

goXtreme said:


> Johnsons wax?
> 
> Is that a spray, or do you actually have to rub it on?












Paste.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Johnson's past wax has kept my TS, jointer, DP rust free for over 20 years.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

20+ years here also works great!
Lee


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you guys, I will see if I can find some in town....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I'll be ordering it...


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

I use Turtle Wax with carnuba wax. I inherited a cheap Skil TS with a very rough top. Cleaned it up and put on a coat of Turtle Wax. Nice smooth and slick surface. Is car wax bad?


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I even have some of that

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't believe that I found it on my first stop...I didn't even have to order it...nice!!!

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## ShaneLyall (Jan 12, 2010)

I just use whatever wax I have laying around the shop....as long as it comes in a yellow can with Johnson printed on the side! Most if not all car wax has silicon which can play havoc with finish. There are several good products on the market but I've used Johnson's for years on TS, BS, shaper, planner, ect. with good results on all. The jointer seems to need to be re-applied most but wood floats across the tables when its done.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

One of these days I'll try some Boeshield T9 but the Johnson Wax is cheap, easy and works.

Most of you probably know this, but if you are using any kind of car wax, be careful that it doesn't contain silicone. If that stuff gets on the wood it will mess up your finish.

GoXtreme: I was wondering where you are from when you said you may have to order the wax - then I saw you're from Montana. Having been there a few times, I know you can drive a fair amount of miles between stores! Beautiful country, though.

Bill


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> One of these days I'll try some Boeshield T9 but the Johnson Wax is cheap, easy and works.
> 
> Most of you probably know this, but if you are using any kind of car wax, be careful that it doesn't contain silicone. If that stuff gets on the wood it will mess up your finish.
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty open in these parts, I am in the eastern part of the state, no mountains but still beautiful.

It is 100 miles to the nearest Sears, and even farther for a Home epot/Lowes


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

<<_Yeah, pretty open in these parts, I am in the eastern part of the state, no mountains but still beautiful._>>

On my last trip out west via US Rt. 2, I camped at the huge Fort Peck Lake, which isn't too far from you (in Montana distance). Are you involved in the Williston oil industry?

Bill


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I am directly involved in the Bakken oil activity, I have worked for Nabors Well Services for almost 20 years now.

Ft. Peck is a beautiful place, but sadly I have only been there a few times in my life, and it is just over 100 miles from my house.

If you were to look on a map and find the interstate, follow it from N. Dakota and where it makes the sharp left turn, that is where Glendive is, so I drive over 100 miles to work every day.


----------

